
Google announces web app store for Chrome - nreece
http://www.smartcompany.com.au/internet/20100520-google-announces-web-app-store-for-chrome-browser.html
======
Calamitous
This is pretty sweet, and a natural progression of Google's entry into both
the handset and browser markets.

Of course, if the Android market is any indicator, nobody's going to be making
a lot of money on this thing any time soon. Still a great idea, though.

